# Theme from SAW



## System610 (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, and I forgot to mention that I easily found these files on Limewire's P2P program.


----------



## tenxaday (Sep 26, 2007)

i forgot alla bout that


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Should be about time for "Saw IV" to come out.


----------



## System610 (Sep 23, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> Should be about time for "Saw IV" to come out.


I've tried searching for the new theme. The song clip from the website sounds like a much more intense "****hole Theme" although I haven't been able to find the new track online as of yet. Perhaps once the movie comes out it will be available. 

I'm SOOOO going to see Saw IV on opening night.


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

I made this a few years ago, maybe you can use it?
http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Saw mix 2.mp3


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Found this page that has dl's of all of the 1 - 3 Soundtrack titles:

http://tintamerah.multiply.com/music/item/147/Saw_The_Movie_1_-3_Original_Soundtracks

I saw a blog the other day that had all 3 Soundtracks shared, but can't find it now.


----------

